# UV Sterlizer for 65g



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I am setting up a 65g tank. My first question is that do i need a uv sterlizer?

Second is should I put one in what wattage I need?

Third, any specific vendors/type?
Cost is a issue right now. But any suggestions are worth more then what i know and have right now.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you are setting up a freshwater, you should not need a UV at all. You might want one on a dirty pond to help prevent green water algae developing but not on a typical tank. I have been doing fresh water for over 50 years and have never owned a UV although there are people who swear by them. I have done some reading and it seems that the size and water flow depends on what you want to do with the UV. If you only want to control green water, the flows can be fairly high and the wattage can be low. If you want to kill disease, it takes long exposures to higher intensity light so the recommendations seem to be low flow with high wattage.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Save your money for a different piece of tank equipment.


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think you just saved me 30-40 bucks. party at my house...*Glasses**w3


----------

